# Melamine faced MDF/Plywood Supplier North West



## Neocleous (2 Mar 2020)

Hi everyone,

I’m looking to build a cabinet out of a melamine faced board and I would rather the core was MDF or better yet plywood but I’m struggling to find a supplier from an online search. 

Does anyone know of a supplier in the North West I’m in Warrington so the closer the better. 

Thanks


----------



## Jamied (2 Mar 2020)

Have you tried Hanson plywood in Halifax.
Or Holdex in Blackburn.


----------



## mynamehere (3 Mar 2020)

Peter Benson in Burnley is pretty good, about an hours drive from you though....

Cheers!

Ferenc


----------

